

The whole forum shebang - apologetic
http://apologeticwriting.blogspot.com/2009/08/whole-forum-shebang.html

======
ErrantX
In utter fairness I think it depends where you go. I have a few forums I hang
out where theism and atheism are debated in a sensible, relaxed way.

The end of this post seems something of a rant about atheism in general: one I
thought was a bit unfounded but is probably valid in many cases.

